# Wo gibt`s noch Mow Joe 24" ? keine Alternativen!



## Fisch123 (16. Juli 2014)

suche 2x Mow Joe in 24" x 1.85 oder 2.1, wer hat noch welche? bzw. wo kann man noch welche käuflich erwerben?
Gruß Sabine


----------



## turboquattro (16. Juli 2014)

Genau das suche ich gerade auch (24x2,1). also her mit den Tipps.
Rocket Ron wäre auch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (16. Juli 2014)

turboquattro schrieb:


> Genau das suche ich gerade auch (24x2,1). also her mit den Tipps.
> Rocket Ron wäre auch ok.


Jep, aber Rocket Ron jiped noch nicht!


----------



## Y_G (16. Juli 2014)

ich habe wohl die Tage noch 2 Stück abzugeben... die sind wenig gefahren breite muss ich zu Hause nachsehen. Da ich ja die 520er Duranos nehmen will, werden die nicht mehr gebraucht. Ich will aber zu erst den LRS fertig machen um zu sehen das auch alles mit dem Rahmen und der Gabel passt...


----------



## Fisch123 (16. Juli 2014)

Y_G schrieb:


> ich habe wohl die Tage noch 2 Stück abzugeben... die sind wenig gefahren breite muss ich zu Hause nachsehen. Da ich ja die 520er Duranos nehmen will, werden die nicht mehr gebraucht. Ich will aber zu erst den LRS fertig machen um zu sehen das auch alles mit dem Rahmen und der Gabel passt...


Dann mach mal, den Preis und zustand Bitte bei Unterhaltung. Danke 
Sabine


----------



## turboquattro (16. Juli 2014)

Also hinten ist aktuell ein Rocket Ron in 24x2,1 montiert...


----------



## Fisch123 (16. Juli 2014)

turboquattro schrieb:


> Also hinten ist aktuell ein Rocket Ron in 24x2,1 montiert...


Rocket Ron in falt? Wo gekauft?
Ich finde leider keine, da nirgendwo gelistet!
Sabine


----------



## storck-riesen (16. Juli 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Rocket Ron in falt? Wo gekauft?
> Ich finde leider keine, da nirgendwo gelistet!
> Sabine


 
guckst du: https://www.bike-components.de/prod...mance-Faltreifen.html?xtcr=7&xtmcl=rocket ron

Mow Joe 24x1,85 --> Federleicht Bike


----------



## Fisch123 (16. Juli 2014)

Federleicht ist in Ösiland, da kostet der Reifen pro Stück 30,90€ und der Versand nach Germany 12,95
Alles andere als ein Schnäppchen. Aber trotzdem danke-
Hat jemand noch eine andere Idee?
Gruß Sabine


----------



## KIV (16. Juli 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Federleicht ist in Ösiland, da kostet der Reifen pro Stück 30,90€ und der Versand nach Germany 12,95
> Alles andere als ein Schnäppchen. Aber trotzdem danke-
> Hat jemand noch eine andere Idee?
> Gruß Sabine


Frag doch mal telefonisch bei Herrn Fischer (kaniabikes.eu), vielleicht hat er noch welche...
Viel Erfolg!
Stefan

EDITH hat bei Herrn Fischer nachgefragt: Er kann die Reifen nicht einzeln verkaufen, nur am Rad verbaut...OEM...


----------



## Fisch123 (17. Juli 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Frag doch mal telefonisch bei Herrn Fischer (kaniabikes.eu), vielleicht hat er noch welche...
> Viel Erfolg!
> Stefan
> 
> EDITH hat bei Herrn Fischer nachgefragt: Er kann die Reifen nicht einzeln verkaufen, nur am Rad verbaut...OEM...


So ist es, ich habe auch angerufen. Er kann und darf keine einzelnen Reifen abverkaufen, da er nur seine Räder damit bestücken darf.
Auch seine Händler sind angewiesen, diese nicht so frei zu verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turboquattro (17. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Tipp. Habe gerade bei bike components bestellt 18,95€


----------



## Goose_0815 (18. Juli 2014)

Ich habe letzte Woche den Mow Joe in 20x1,85 bei www.preiswerte-fahrradteile.de bestellt. Die Lieferzeit ist zwar länger als angegeben (klar, aus Deutschland können die Reifen sicher nicht bestellt werden), aber nächste Woche sollen sie versendet  werden.
Auf jeden fall ein netter Kontakt per Mail und risikofrei anhand der Zahlarten. Ich werde berichten wann die Reifen ankommen, die 24er sind dort auch im Programm.


Gesendet von meinem iPod touch mit Tapatalk


----------



## turboquattro (19. Juli 2014)

bike components hat heute schon geliefert. 415g anstatt 445g


----------



## KIV (19. Juli 2014)

turboquattro schrieb:


> bike components hat heute schon geliefert. 415g anstatt 445g


 cool, aus der Charge brauch ich auch welche..!!!


----------



## trifi70 (22. Juli 2014)

Durch Zufall drüber gestolpert: F-Lite

Wenn es um breit (Komfort) und sehr leicht geht und für reinen Asphaltbetrieb Stollen eher unwichtig sind, könnte der was sein. Zumindest läuft er sehr leicht und bietet mehr Federung als ein Kojak. Die Flanken sind sehr empfindlich (weil dünn) und die verfügbare Stückzahl ist erstmal begrenzt. Werde ihn nicht testen, da wir auch Gelände fahren und er hier sicher schlechter ist als Maxxis DTH oder Mow Joe.


----------



## Fisch123 (23. Juli 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Durch Zufall drüber gestolpert: F-Lite
> 
> Wenn es um breit (Komfort) und sehr leicht geht und für reinen Asphaltbetrieb Stollen eher unwichtig sind, könnte der was sein. Zumindest läuft er sehr leicht und bietet mehr Federung als ein Kojak. Die Flanken sind sehr empfindlich (weil dünn) und die verfügbare Stückzahl ist erstmal begrenzt. Werde ihn nicht testen, da wir auch Gelände fahren und er hier sicher schlechter ist als Maxxis DTH oder Mow Joe.


Netter Beitrag, aber hier geht´s um 24" nicht 20". Den Pneu gibt es nur in 20"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris4711 (23. Juli 2014)

Du hast nach 24 Zoll gefragt, richtig.
Aber da der Mow Joe wohl in 16, 20, 24 Zoll grundsätzlich nicht so einfach zu bekommen ist,
sind Alternativen oder Zusatzhinweise ja für alle nützlich.


----------



## Fisch123 (23. Juli 2014)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Du hast nach 24 Zoll gefragt, richtig.
> Aber da der Mow Joe wohl in 16, 20, 24 Zoll grundsätzlich nicht so einfach zu bekommen ist,
> sind Alternativen oder Zusatzhinweise ja für alle nützlich.


Hier ging es nicht um Alternativen, sondern explizit um *Mow Joe 24". *Siehe oben!
Auch ist das mal mein eröffneter Thread, somit geht es also im erster Linie um mich und nicht um andere.
Wenn andere User mitlesen und davon profitieren ist das natürlich auch ok.
Mag jetzt wohl ein wenig egoistisch sein, ich möchte aber nicht, das dies mal wieder zu einem Laberthread wird.
Sabine


----------



## trifi70 (23. Juli 2014)

Danke, chris! Ich glaube, da ham sich aba 2 jefunden. 

Tschulligung, dass ich hier so reingeplatzt bin.  Da oben im Thread-Titel steht "Mow Joe", die gabs mal wie von chris schon richtig bemerkt in mehreren Größen, auch 20". Inzwischen offiziell nicht mehr, also müssen Alternativen her. Weiterlabern!


----------



## Fisch123 (24. Juli 2014)

Guggt ihr oben!
Titel geändert.  
Schönen Tach


----------



## KIV (24. Juli 2014)

Und nicht, dass hier jetzt noch jemand was schreibt, was vorher nicht mit dem TE abgestimmt wurde..!!!
Das ist schließlich sein persönlicher Thread und damit ist er der allereinzigste Bestimmer hier...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## KIV (24. Juli 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Rocket Ron in falt? Wo gekauft?
> Ich finde leider keine, da nirgendwo gelistet!
> Sabine


 
Und ein für alle Mal: ALTERNATIVEN SIND HIER NICHT ERWÜNSCHT!!!


----------



## Fisch123 (24. Juli 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Und ein für alle Mal: ALTERNATIVEN SIND HIER NICHT ERWÜNSCHT!!!


Jep, so ist es!


----------



## KIV (24. Juli 2014)

Außer "Rocket Ron"... Aber nur, wenn der TE ausdrücklich danach fragt. Sonst auch verboten..!


----------



## Fisch123 (24. Juli 2014)

KIV
lass es einfach hier rumzustänkern!
hast du nichts besseres zu tun? oder ein adäquaten Tip abzugeben der angefragt wurde?


----------



## AlexMC (24. Juli 2014)

Wie schon weiter oben gesagt wurde gibt's die hier:
http://preiswerte-fahrradteile.de/f...mow-joe/decke-schwalbe-mow-joe-24x1.85-47-507

Oder bei Federleicht mit dem teureren Versand.

Oder eben die Rocket Rons.

Sonst sehe ich keine anderen Möglichkeiten, es sei denn jemand hat ganz zufällig noch zwei Stück fast neu zuhause liegen und will sie Dir für 'n Appel & Ei vermachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goose_0815 (24. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt, ich warte da noch auf die Lieferung, sie haben weder in 20 noch 24 Zoll Mow Joes lagernd und warten auf die Sendung vom Lieferanten... Aber da die Rechnung erst mit der Ware kommt und ich's nicht eilig habe ist's mir gleich.


----------

